# Rear jacking points



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

What do you guys think are the best rear jack points for a pair of 3-ton jack stands? Also, is there any point in the rear where I can jack up the entire rear of the car (with a floor jack, of course).


----------



## netsatwork (Jan 2, 2003)

I put my jack stands near the indentation for the actual jack. I made sure to move out away from the center of the car (so towards the rear tire). Of course, since I used the jack to lift the car, I had to just make my own support spot for the jack. It bent the metal a little, but held fine. I know you're not supposed to, but I used four jack stands to support the whole car for a week with no problem.

Also, I had to use 2-ton jack stands on my 1999 SE-L because the 3-ton were too tall without lifting the car way up.


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

i have a 3 1/2 ton and i use the center of the rear axle to lift if i need to lift the whole rear ... then just put jack stands on it near the outer part... always works for me and doesnt bend any metal


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

B13s have a central jack knob thingie in the rear from the factory. Do later Sentras lack this?


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

i just use the rear beam on the b14


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

b14's dont have the knob thing....it would have made things a lot easier.


----------

